# My 2.6ft Planted tank



## Alasse

Capacity: 130 Litres
Filtration: AquaOne canister
Heater: 150W
Lighting: 2x 2ft T5HO
Substrate: Eco-Complete
Wood: Manzanita & Goldvine
Rocks: Unknown (looks a bit like Bluestone)
Plants: Various Anubias, Swords, Crypts, Val and Hairgrass
Stock: Pair of Platinum Gouramis, 8 Ember Tetras and Cherry Shrimp


----------



## SeaHorse

Your tank is GORGEOUS!! I love the balance you've created!!


----------



## Boredomb

I agree that is one pretty tank you have create! Great job!!


----------



## lionhead

I agree, Very nice design. New tank, or older tank ?


----------



## Alasse

Thanks 

Old tank, new scape


----------



## Chesh

Gorgeous setup!!!


----------



## willow

hi
you certainly have a gift you know..beautiful aquarium :-D


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------



## willow

wish i had green fingers like you…..beautiful :-D


----------



## rsskylight04

Love the angular rocks at the base. Really goes well with the pointed leaves. And the horizantal twigs at the top/ back ties it all together very nicely. A+ tank!


----------



## Austin

Beautiful!!! I love the plants! And pretty white gouramis!


----------



## Alasse

Updated pic


----------

